# Errore 15 dopo installazione gentoo

## The_strange

Ciao a tutti!!  :Very Happy:   dopo tanto sono tornato su gento e dopo aver seguito la guida al riavvio mi da questo error 15 simile a questo

```
Booting 'gentoo Linux'

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.20 root=/dev/sda3 vga=792

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...
```

come potrei risolverlo?  :Sad: 

ecco come ho configurato il grub 

```

#root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5  root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

#vim:ft=conf
```

----------

## The_strange

Nessuno?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## The_strange

ok ho rifatto tutto da apo e stavolta durante l'installazione mi da questo errore

```
failed to emerge sys-devel/bc-1.0.6.95
```

 come risolvo?

----------

## The_strange

vabbè fa niente ci rinuncio grazie a tutti comunque

----------

## sabayonino

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> vabbè fa niente ci rinuncio grazie a tutti comunque

 

il tuo errore è frutto del copia incolla senza adattare il kernel da te installato al file di grub oltra al fatto che /dev/sda3 potrebbe anche non essere la tua partizione di root (che solo tu in questo momento sai come haio partizionato il TUO disco)

i kernel della serie 2.6 e 2.4 ormai sono "estinti" da "diversi" anni   :Confused: 

----------

## The_strange

lo so ma ho ricopiato l errore

il mio hard disk w partizionato in questo modo:

sda1 boot

sda2 wap

sda3 root

il kernel è linux-3.8.13-gentoo e ho usato genkernell

ho seguito pari pari la guida e quando cerco di avviare mi da error 15

vi serve sapere come ho scritto il grub.conf?

----------

## sabayonino

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco come ho configurato il grub 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

e 

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> il kernel è linux-3.8.13-gentoo e ho usato genkernell 

 

Noti nulla ?

----------

## The_strange

infatti era un esempio il grub è scritto così :

```

#root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.8.13-gentoo  root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-x86-3.8.13-gentoo

#vim:ft=conf

```

----------

